

Textrar: Introducing Tweets search/analysis and sharing - okeumeni
http://www.textrar.com/APIX/SPage.aspx?apk=f9781064-d862-4ea0-8016-c08b34e50e4e

======
okeumeni
The Idea is to provide a platform where all your tweets can be data mined and
regularly update for searching, trend analysis and sharing. Off course twitter
have a search tool, the question is how do you get relevant information from
the maze, how do you see what your buddies talked about today while you were
busy?

